# Insulation in vents



## zhudson25 (4 mo ago)

Hello! My job is located inside a really old house. Recently, we’ve seen little bits of yellow insulation in the vents (they are on the ceiling). Nothing has come through the vents (that we’ve seen or noticed). Is this something we should be really concerned about? It was discovered in 3 of the 5 vents in the building. Just two or three pieces in each. Do we need to clean the ducts? I’ve found various things online…should we be concerned about the air quality in the house? Is it possible the entire place is contaminated with fiberglass? Do we need to clean the entire office space? Maintenance says that everything in the attic looks fine and is intact. Thanks for any help/insight.


----------



## D1YMark (4 mo ago)

I don't think your insulation is done properly


----------



## eddyruth0916 (1 mo ago)

Poor installation, age-related damage, other factors, or even specific insects or pests may be to blame for insulation within the air vents. Contact professionals for better assistance.


----------



## upyourszz911 (17 d ago)

Rodents, replace ductwork.


----------

